# Home Improvement Stores



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I know what you mean about walking the aisles. I was at Lowe's today and had Jonah with me. I was looking for white cotton gloves for training but all they had was black so I don't know where to look now. I did a little attention work with Jonah and he passed with flying colors! I've purchased more things at those stores and made my jumps out of PVC pipes and boards for broad jumps. It is lots of fun.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I've been meaning to pay a visit before spring...  

PVC pipe is wonderful. As are the nice guys at Home Depot who will cut all the measurements you want. 

I need a set of jumps (high jump, broad jump, bar jump) and I also wanted to build weave poles just to change things up with Jacks. 

FWIW - I googled online for building plans, and I'm not sure I'd want to build a teeter with a board balanced on a pvc base. o__O!

I've also been meaning to build another flight cage for my birds. 

And I also need to finish a wall stripping job I started last Thanksgiving... 

Yes, I could spend a lot of time and money in a home improvement store.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

HA! I actually went to Lowe's today looking for gloves too! I want to try out the heavier, oil rigger style gloves and someone told me they sold them there but I didn't see them. Didn't stop me from buying other stuff though 

Do you have a Harbor Freights store around you? The one here has the same gloves that J&J sells as utility gloves.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh that's the one thing I don't go to home improvement stores for, stuff for home improvements!!:bowl:


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Bender liked the plungers, always her favorite toy.....


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I love those stores--lots of good stuff to get for training AND I can train in them. We bought PVC pipe to make a go-out box a few months back and I had Scout carry the stick in the store and to the cashier  I only wish I was brave enough to practice with my dumbbell or scent articles in the store, but I don't want to stick out that much! We've stuck to heeling, short recalls, signals, etc.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ I've always been afraid to bring my guy into the store with me, because I've never seen any other dogs there. It just feels weird being the only person with a dog in the store. <- And I just barely have the guts to bring Jacks shopping at the garden store with me. And there I have to keep him from trying to mark things....


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Megora said:


> ^ I've always been afraid to bring my guy into the store with me, because I've never seen any other dogs there. It just feels weird being the only person with a dog in the store. <- And I just barely have the guts to bring Jacks shopping at the garden store with me. And there I have to keep him from trying to mark things....


I think it varies from state to state. They don't let dogs in Lowes, Home Depot, and Menard's here. Can't even take dogs into the farm store or into Jiffy Lube when I get my oil changed. The only places we can take dogs are pet stores and Bass Pro (not sure why Bass Pro gets away with it?).


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

We don't have any Harbor Freight stores out here but I just bought a dozen white cotton chore gloves on EBAY. If I like them alot I will get my sister in law to sew GR heads on the cuffs.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My bank welcomes dogs and every teller has dog biscuits. When I come in without a dog, they chastise me!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Megora said:


> ^ I've always been afraid to bring my guy into the store with me, because I've never seen any other dogs there. It just feels weird being the only person with a dog in the store. <- And I just barely have the guts to bring Jacks shopping at the garden store with me. And there I have to keep him from trying to mark things....


Not allowed dogs in those stores up here... I asked an assistant manager at HD one time if dogs were allowed and he said that occasionally ppl have brought their dogs in and they didn't get kicked out, but generally they aren't allowed.


Actually, the HD in the region where my cottage is actually welcomes dogs and has a big sticker on the front door stating that! That's the only place I know ow up here.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I called my store to ask them before ever bringing her in. They give her cookies for visiting, and most of the employees have to stop and say hi


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

No dogs in the stores here either. It's quite sad. I wish I wasn't such a rule follower at times.....

I try to avoid going to lowes/etc. It's very dangerous. As my barn would tell you... filled with tons of PVC and foam tiles and wood things and clips and rope and....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Second to hardware stores I LOVE to shop in marine-type stores.
If you need anything waterproof, or rope, fingertip-less gloves, repair tape for EZups they are great.
Welcome To Hamilton Marine


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Lucy has been to Home Depot, Lowes, Chapters and Shopper's Drug Mart. We did it more when she was a puppy for the socialization aspect. We haven't taken her with us for a while because she's not so puppy-ish anymore so it's a little harder to get away with it.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Could you post pictures, and how to build jumps, i would like to have some , for just fun, for spirit, this summer.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

If no one has pictures, how about , how to links, you have used .


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Build Your Own Agility Course: Standard Jump

Here's a link to a similar type bar jump that I put together in the past. Same thing with the weave poles. 

I haven't put together the tire jump or other obstacles, but they look pretty easy.

I'm going to be building a broad jump and high jump later on and I will be winging it. 

The broad jump will be pretty easy (set of boards with pre-cut slanted sides, I'm going to use wood glue). 

The high jump I'm thinking about putting together might be a combination of pvc pipes (for the frame and stands) and light boards (for right now, 2 boards 8" wide and 1 4" wide board). 

^ The reason why I want to go with pvc pipes for the high jump is because I want something that will be easy to take apart and store when I'm not using it. <- Then again, I want something stable, because the last thing I want is for my guy to take a jump and get spooked about it falling over. So I might use more hardware for a more stable frame (which case if somebody has a building plan, I'm all eyes over here... ) 

Goldensrbest, if you build or buy the jumps, please make sure you don't have a young dog jumping + keep the jumps low until your dog builds up muscles.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Hubby made most of our agility equipment. He got the 3 ways and 4 ways from a company that supplied parts for greenhouses. The more you bought the cheaper they were. We have a lot of jumps now. 

He made regular jumps, tire, teeter and table. I love our teeter it LIVES out in the weather and has held up for several years. Heavier than snot to move, made out of wood, but completely adjustable. Right now it is 8" for Gabby to play on. Word of caution... IF you think about making a teeter and using a PVC base.... think twice. Most PVC teeters I have seen advertised have a weight limit of 60 pounds. I want my teeter to withstand a lot. A 60# dog hitting it at speed would be applying more pressure. The LAST thing you would want is a practice debacle. I can get you pictures of our teeter if you are interested. 

Stab in the ground weave poles are fine, BUT if you are serious about agility I would invest in real weave poles. They are not as expensive, I think my channel weaves were $350 from Marks Agility Equipment. Definitely worth the money AND we can bring them in in the winter and practice in the basement.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Megora said:


> I've been meaning to pay a visit before spring...
> 
> PVC pipe is wonderful. As are the nice guys at Home Depot who will cut all the measurements you want.
> 
> ...


I had to re-read this line.. LOL I was about to have a heart attack! 
I thought it read "FIGHT" cage...That should teach me not to skim!:doh:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> I had to re-read this line.. LOL I was about to have a heart attack!
> I thought it read "FIGHT" cage...That should teach me not to skim!:doh:


:

I suppose if I built a too-small cage (smaller than at least 2' x 4') it could very well be a fight cage. <- I would never do that though, since bird vets are $$$$$$. :uhoh:


----------

